# Help! Gobs of RCI points expiring...



## mrisch (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all - old member/user, but I've done little since I had kids. I used to be able to find uses for my weeks by either donating or using points for airfare. BUT, I puts some weeks into points, and now they have the low limit on points partners, so I'm stuck with 90,000 points expiring in June, and nowhere to go.

We're taking one trip, to Denver, but it appears that there are no resorts. R347 is the only listing in the directory in Denver proper, but doesn't show up on the exchange screen.

Any ideas on what I can do here? Am I out of luck?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2012)

Can't speak to Denver proper, but I just looked at June in Colorado, and on RCI Points, I saw at least 8 resorts. Mostly in the mountains, because that's where the resorts are. Not in cities. You still have an abundance of points, as most that I looked at had a value of 30k more or less- and as that time gets closer, the price/value goes down. 

Perhaps you should call an RCI Points VC and explain your predicament. They might come up with a way to use the points you have with a partner for hotel rooms or airfare which while a lousy use of your MF, it beats wasting them as they expire.

Jim


----------



## mrisch (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 50 resorts show up - closest one is in Dillon, 70 miles from where we need to be.

I plan to call, but I'm also hoping for any creative solutions/things to ask/ideas from those more experienced with points than I am.


----------



## stanleyu (Mar 11, 2012)

Depending on what's going on in town, Denver can be an extremely hard place to find rooms. A few years back I was looking for any kind of hotel/motel/whatever, and ended up in a Best Western in Dillon.


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 11, 2012)

Have they already been saved and now they are expiring? If not for a fee you can save them for one year and extend the expiration date.

Call an RCI VC for details.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 11, 2012)

I had 74000 points not expiring but in an account I dont intend to renew..I offered to give them away and got several responses from folks that would have paid me...They were gone inside of 10 minutes

There is a market for this stuff...there are still 3 months to use this stuff. I bet you could sell them


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2012)

Readers - a gentle reminder - please do not make offers in this thread.  Private messages are your friend!


----------



## lfb1951 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have close to 300,000 points which expire 5/30 12.  Where did you list your points that you wnated to sell?  I am very new to this, and don't seem to have much luck in exchanges.  Please give me info. on what you did to sell your points.  Thanks


----------



## ronparise (Mar 11, 2012)

There are advertising sections here on TUG, also ebay and craigs list and redweek come to mind.

And Denise I have reread all the posts on this thread,,I dont see even a single hint that any of the posters was making an offer to purchase of sell or rent anything...I did report on some trash I gave away.   I was simply reminding the op that ones mans trash is another mans treasure


----------



## Jennie (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anyone know off hand if the points are expiring in June 2012, could they be used to reserve a week beyond June (e.g. September 2012) if the transaction occurred before the points expired? 

Too many rules from too many different exchange companies. And when you finally master them, the companies change the rules.


----------



## funtime (Apr 4, 2012)

*Some ideas*

Couple of thoughts - see if you can use them for a hotel in Denver or another place where you want/need to go;

Book a week at the Grandview in Las Vegas - surely one of your friends, or in laws or family members would like to go there - if not you.  Air fare should be pretty cheap.

Check out places that you might donate points/weeks  to - I think one or two tuggers were trying to obtain weeks for disabled vets or returning missionaries  to use.

Anyone want to go to Cabo San Lucas? The Pueblo Bonito resorts are beautiful in Cabo and you should be able to snag a one bedroom. Best of luck.  Funtime


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 5, 2012)

Jennie said:


> Does anyone know off hand if the points are expiring in June 2012, could they be used to reserve a week beyond June (e.g. September 2012) if the transaction occurred before the points expired?
> 
> Too many rules from too many different exchange companies. And when you finally master them, the companies change the rules.



I have 2011 points that expire in October 2012... I used some of them for a reservation in December 2012. I did this by phone and they saved the points without the $26 fee...even though I hadn't yet used any 2011 points during my 2011 use year.


----------

